# NE Steelhead (pics)



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Only caught one fish today but this fish made up for slow fishing. This big buck was 30'' and weighed 10 lbs. on the scale. This is one of my all time bests! Not real good pics but here they are.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work fellas. Just be careful with putting your hand in those gills if you want to release them. It puts a TON of stress on the fish. Typically, if you're gonna toss it back, cradle it under the pecktoral fins and grab the tail with the other hand. Not to look like a jerk for the comment but here's what I mean:


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Boy you guys sure know how to hijack a thread! maybe next time you could try starting your own thread.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Easy Chris, I think they're just jealous of your big'n! :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW - That's a fine looking fish, congrats!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, sweet thread by the way!:lol: Sorry for the second hijacking, just trying to show what I was talking about. It does add a little spice to the thread seeing some more steelhead pics a reasonable distance from the front lawn. Just messin' with ya  Your fish is a hoss!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

fowl assasination said:


> Boy you guys sure know how to hijack a thread! maybe next time you could try starting your own thread.


I deleted mine......

We're not worthy !!!!



Is this better ?


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Cedar Swamp said:


> We're not worthy !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this better ?


:lol::lol::lol: They were still sweet pics...next time I post a report, you can put your pictures in my thread if you'd like and I won't get all flustery-hot-and-bothered, I promise.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome fish Fowl!


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

good work cedar swamp, and by the way i dont remember saying anything about your fish not being worthy so relax. you just dont go and post a bunch of pics under mine its kinda rude. I love lookin at steely pics just start a new thread thats all . And fishslayer i let more fish go then you even hook into so dont worry about me killin a couple fish.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

fowl assasination said:


> good work cedar swamp, and by the way i dont remember saying anything about your fish not being worthy so relax. you just dont go and post a bunch of pics under mine its kinda rude. I love lookin at steely pics just start a new thread thats all . And fishslayer i let more fish go then you even hook into so dont worry about me killin a couple fish.


I wasn't even referring you you killing any fish. I eat them sometimes too. I was implying that if someone is going to release a fish, they shouldn't touch the gill plate. You can read all about it in the sticky about catch and release. I also attend something typically referred to as a "college" so I take "classes" and play something called "college sports" and can only fish 2 or 3 times a week during the school year. I have only been able to steelhead fish probably 12 times this year but I have landed 16 steelhead and lost a good 10 or 15 more. I have had 2 days this year out of those twelve where I have landed 4 fish per day and all fish were caught in a 45 minute span. I'm pretty content with my fishing ability and don't feel like I have to prove anything.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me why i hate T.C. fishslayer.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

fowl assasination said:


> good work cedar swamp, and by the way i dont remember saying anything about your fish not being worthy so relax. you just dont go and post a bunch of pics under mine its kinda rude. I love lookin at steely pics just start a new thread thats all .


Fowl,

Next time your up at the AS, look for my Yellow F-350 and I'll buy ya a beer.

Todd


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishslayer anytime you get up to the UP look me up we will go out and catch & release a few chromers.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sounds good. I will be up at the Carp River the weekend of the 15th of April for smelt and steelhead.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice steelie there fowl. Miss fishing up there. 



Cedar Swamp said:


> Fowl,
> 
> Next time your up at the AS, look for my Yellow F-350 and I'll buy ya a beer.
> 
> Todd


Now you got my interest.


----------

